# May 19th, 2009-May 19th, 2009 Steel the Glory



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

We bred our miniature mare to our Welsh stally, and they produced a beautiful foal--palomino colored, but with dappled gray legs. Unfortunately, Steel the Glory out of Lulu and Steel Soldier was born crowned; meaning he was born with water on his brain that prevented him from breathing and thinking right. This thread is for Steel the Glory, who we buried in one of our large, grassy pastures. I love you:-(


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

Thats very sad. I wonder sometimes, why babies come to us for such a short time.

RIP little man. 

Hugs to you equiniphile


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------

